# Greetings from Northwestern Ontario



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Old but new to the game and enjoying the challenges


----------



## Brent H (May 4, 2021)

Welcome!!  Lots of fun stuff going on here!!


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Thanks . That's what we need nowadays.Fun.


----------



## trlvn (May 4, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville.  What kind of stuff are you working on?

Craig


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Not much of anything ,due to lockdowns and no acess to materials.I see the price of metal is going out of sight.


----------



## Dusty (May 4, 2021)

Welcome to the best Canadian metal workers forum running,. Enjoy!


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Thanks.All the best.


----------



## Chip Maker (May 4, 2021)

Hello from Peterborough!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 4, 2021)

Welcome from SK


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Thanks to all.


----------



## Crosche (May 4, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary. Where in NW Ontario are you located?

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Canadium (May 4, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton, ON


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Kenora Ontario.


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Welcome from Hamilton, ON


Thanks.


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Kenora Ontario


----------



## Crosche (May 4, 2021)

rcsights said:


> Kenora Ontario



Cool, my parents live in Dryden and my sister & brother-in-law are in Eagle River.


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Great.I know people in both places.Small world.


----------



## Hruul (May 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Crosche (May 4, 2021)

rcsights said:


> Great.I know people in both places.Small world.



What kind of projects are you taking on? Do you have a primary focus like automotives or gunsmithing or more general interest stuff?


----------



## rcsights (May 4, 2021)

No big projects.I do make things that support my shooting hobby.New to working with a lathe,so refurbishing and trying to educate myself .


----------

